# [SOLVED] Play a UK ps3 game on a USA PS3??



## zipzappy

Hi i recently bought a ps3 and im waiting for a game call "Pro Evolution Soccer 2008" to come out within the next 3 months, i heard you can basically play any ps3 game form any country on any ps3 console as long as your tv is HD, i do have a HDTV and want to buy the game now but the UK version cause its already out in the UK, but i have a couple of questions:

1. Will i be able to play online?

2. Is it legal?

3. If i am able to play online, will it be only with people from the UK? When the game comes out in the US will i be able to play and against people with the USA version of the game as well?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

*Re: Play a UK ps3 game on a USA PS3??*

As far as I know, the PS3 games are region free so you should be able to. I'd wait for confirmation on this though, just in-case I'm wrong :grin: 

1. You should be able to 
2. Yes, it's legal (if it works)
3. I don't think the version of the game determines what player's you will be playing against.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Play a UK ps3 game on a USA PS3??*

Yeah all PS3 games do not have any region lock. Sony decided to get rid of region locking to help curb the Pirated copying of their games.
I know for a fact has i live in Australia and have a Japanese PS3 with UK games. lol 
On another note:
PS3 have almost all know languages built-in.
The PS3 PSU has multi-voltage input. from 110v-250v @ 50-60hz. (Which is y my PS3 works in Aus as Jap use 110v and we use 240v)


----------



## mephistophilus

*Re: Play a UK ps3 game on a USA PS3??*

thats cool

EDIT: how will that help against piracy?


----------



## Starrodkirby86

*Re: Play a UK ps3 game on a USA PS3??*

Like what the others said aforementioned, the PS3 is region-free.

Although I'm not sure on this, but what I remember in cases with the region locking, video game companies used codes to reverse engineer the system so the game bypasses the region check. This I know is true in the case of Tengen and I think Alpex (Or whatever the company that had trouble with Sega Genesis). In the Sega case idea, a Sega licensed game would have the code bit that stated Licensed by Sega and all. You couldn't redistribute without Sega's consent.

With the pirates, if they were to copy the code, it can give them a sense of false security, and they might have the code (Assuming Sony does this as well, which I don't think they do since this is a region thing), so then Sony would have a higher chance of winning court orders maybe?

I don't know, I'm confusing myself and probably other people with brain garble that is probably strangely ordered in a way or isn't even understandable. My apologies.


----------



## zipzappy

*Re: Play a UK ps3 game on a USA PS3??*

cool thank you all for all your help, just wondering, in the past there has been region lock, so did that make it so someone in the USA could not be able to play someone in the UK via online play? or does region lock not matter when it comes to online play?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

*Re: Play a UK ps3 game on a USA PS3??*

I don't think it matters. All the region lock does is ensures that the disk is kept within its 'region' so to speak. 

I think above all, they wanted to make sure, for example, that a game could not be bought in the USA and then sent to another country in a different region. 

It makes more sense with DVD's because there are different release dates in different countries. Eg. The movie DeathProof (part of Grindhouse) was out on DVD before it was released in the cinema's here in Australia (atleast where I live). If there wasn't a region then I would have been able to buy the DVD in USA and watch it before it came out in Australia. I guess it's all about profits :grin: 

As for online play, I don't think region comes into play (sadly though, I haven't yet played a game online on either the ps2 or the ps3) I'm guessing, if there are servers which you join, then you could play anyone from anywhere.


----------



## zipzappy

*Re: Play a UK ps3 game on a USA PS3??*

cool thank you very much


----------

